# Resucitar Sony ericsson w200



## cmarino (Dic 6, 2009)

Hola a todos.

Mi sony ericsson de una momento a otro dejo de funcionarle el teclado, excepto los numeros 7,8,9 joystick arriba e izquierda. Si alguien tiene informacion de como puedo recuperar el telefono le agradeceria.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 6, 2009)

Limpialo con alcohol isopropílico y un cepillo de dientes (Primero desarmalo todo), también limpiá la parte de los contactos donde se conecta el teclado (que es "extraible") con la placa del teléfono.


Saludos.


----------



## cmarino (Dic 6, 2009)

Sizas, ya lo hice, y sigue igual. Que mas puedo hacer?


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 6, 2009)

Tenés otro w200, k300 o k310 para probar a ver si les funcionan los teclados a tu w200? En esos modelos usan el mismo teclado si no me equivoco. El joystick también podrías probarlo, pero cuidado cuando desoldás y soldás porque es smd y es fácil romper las pistas del pcb.

El Joystick debe salir alrededor de 2 dolares y el teclado 3 a 5 dolares, no son repuestos caros.


----------



## atb29 (Ene 22, 2010)

busca en un foro de sonyericsson y vete a soluciones de hardware para w200
 tienes que hacer unos puentes y te trabaja


----------



## kaká_2008 (Ene 25, 2010)

puede que sea el teclado..aunque no creo..lo mas comun es que sean los cristales..
en cuanto al joystick es una basura que lo tenes que cambiar con mucho cuidado..
saludos!


----------

